# New Contest With All Entries To Compile a New Category



## mogie (Feb 17, 2007)

Constest who can come up with the best money saving device that somehow adds in marijuana growth. Any item that cuts corners on typical devices used in growing can be entered. Even if you didn't come up with the idea just give credit to the person that did. Property becomes that of rollitup. All sound ideas are put into a file. This could be very interesting and practical at the same time.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats the prize?


----------



## mogie (Feb 17, 2007)

10 femanized Wheel Chair seeds. I will donate the seeds and roll it up gets to pick the winner. Roll It Up can get ahold of me and let me know what they think of the idea.


----------



## battosai (Feb 17, 2007)

great idea mogie


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 17, 2007)

very good idea mate!


----------

